# Adaptador de puerto serial DB9 a DB15



## Axel708 (Mar 26, 2009)

Saludos compañeros, la siguiente es para cosultarles sobre lo siguiente...... para una materia llamada interfaces electrónicas estoy desarrollando una práctica la cual consiste en la interconexión entre dos computadores haciendo uso del puerto serial, en esta interconexión se debe realizar envío y recepción de datos a través de un programa de diseño propio (el cual ya desarrolle en matlab), ya tengo el cable serie en cuyas puntas hice la conexión de 2 conectores DB9 para puerto serial hembra (requerimiento de la práctica)...... el bendito pero que se me presenta es que cuando voy a probar entre el computador de la casa y la portatil me percato que la portatil solo tiene entrada para conector macho DB15 (no tengo para DB9)..... existe forma de construir un adaptador DB9 a DB15 de tal forma que pueda hacer la prueba desde ambos ordenadores? el software me funciona de maravilla, inclusive este detecta errores crc, pero me hace falta hacer la prueba.... espero haberme explicado bien, resulta que son casi las 4 A.M y llevo toda la madrugada partiendome la cabeza para encontrar la solución asi que ando medi sonámbulo jajajajajajajaja....... gracias de antemano !


----------



## Ferny (Mar 26, 2009)

Hola

Si es un DB15 de 3 filas (5 pines por fila) entonces no es un puerto serie, ¡es la salida VGA del portátil! Es decir, olvida conectar tu puerto serie ahí... Lo que te podría valer es comprar un adaptador de RS232 a usb, es un cable que se conecta a un puerto usb de tu portátil y por el otro lado tiene el DB9 que necesitas. Tras instalar un driver, el windows te lo reconocerá como si fuera un puerto COM más.

Un saludo


----------



## Axel708 (Mar 26, 2009)

Gracias hermano, acabo de revisarlo y tienes razón, es un DB15 de 3 filas, e igualmente gracias por la recomendación voy a ponerla en práctica, es la única opción posible pues el resto son puertos usb. Saludos.


----------

